# FrankenFinished



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No, not Al Franken...


























Trying to get the right exposure on the face:

































Base painting details:
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/franky-m-13.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/franky-m-18.jpg

The skin is ModelMaster Panzer Interior Buff. It had just the right "deathly flseh palor" look to me. Then I went into the shadows with slate blue-gray chalk pastel on a stubby brush. The under-eyes are rose pastel.

I had a lot more fun doing the base than the figure - you don't have to be careful painting a dungeon! Washes and dry-brushes and layers of crap. How can you mess it up?


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

John
Outstanding work! Yours is the first kit I've seen where someone detailed the side of the door. I plan to do that as well.

Jeff


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Great look. I like the skin color and will use about the same. Base does look super. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

NTRPRZ said:


> John
> Outstanding work! Yours is the first kit I've seen where someone detailed the side of the door. I plan to do that as well.
> 
> Jeff


Oh, that big blank end of the door was _screaming _at me "I'm too plaaaain!" 

I also stone-textured the sides and top of the wall, and the stone sides of the doorway with a dremel grinder. Couldn't stand any of those blank sides!

And NONE of it showed up in my photos! :lol:


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice work ,John P!:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great job, John! I also love what you did to the edge of the door. 

And I know what you mean: I'm currently working on the floor section of the base, and having a blast. This is a fun kit. 

Sean


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice work, John. The extra detailing really paid off :thumbsup:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

John, that is a beautiful job. I love the skin colour and the extra detail on the base. 

The gash and bruising on Frankie's forhead and just the right gloss on the eyes really brings him 'to life'. Wow, I'm channeling Colin Clive!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I alwyas hit a figure's eyes with a dab of Future floor polish to make them wet-looking. I wasn't sure if I should'a with a dead guy, but what the heck.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mate, that is fantastic!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
The door edge really makes a big difference to the overall detail. The paintwork is excellent!!

Chris.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Really nice work, John! Overall looks great, I really like the door edge details! Good Stuff!!:thumbsup: - Denis


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Yours is a terrific built-up, John. I really like the skin tones which closely resemble the color video of Karloff in make-up. (If only Son of Frankenstein had actually been released in color! Sigh).

Thanks for posting your pics and for sharing your technique & color scheme.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tanks gang!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

OH MAN!!!! I was really looking forward to the Al Franken Model!!!!

Your usual exceptional work, John!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

John,
Thanks for posting the pics.

Dave


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

looks great.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent paint job John! :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Just spotted this thread, JP! Great job on 'ole Frankie...he couldn't look better! 

I echo what others have said about the extra detail work you've done....really nice job! :thumbsup:


MMM


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks folks!
I'm having regrets that I didn't give him an argyle sweater just to be different.


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

John P said:


> Thanks folks!
> I'm having regrets that I didn't give him an argyle sweater just to be different.


 
I was actually expecting a communicator badge! :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ooo! Good idea!
Next time.


----------

